# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  31.08.2012 RIFF JTAG – Fly IQ285 unbrick – boot repair supported

## mohamed73

Repairing  bricked Fly IQ285 is easy with the RIFF Box. Phone is auto powered on  with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is connected.
Resurrector reflashes radio’s boot zones. There are options to reflash BOOT and RECOVERY zones. *To resurrect Fly IQ285:*  Solder JTAG cable to Fly IQ285 JTAG pads; Insert batter and connect USB Data cable; Make sure Fly IQ285 is selected in the list of models; If you use only battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally you can flash it using known flashing methods. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## شاعر بلا مشاعر

تترتتر

----------

